# Paphiopedilum needs a new ID...



## musa (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello,
that one I bought as a a Paph supardii, but I have a reasonable doubt about that...?
What is your oppinion on what it is?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## blondie (Jul 26, 2020)

looks like P, David Otto (rothschildianum x supardii)


----------



## musa (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks, that was my guess, too. Unfortunately I know David Ott only from fotos what can be deceptive.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 1, 2020)

and my guess, too


----------



## musa (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks, I'm very glad about your confirmation!


----------

